# How long will it take for us ALL to get a total of 1000 ounces of goat milk?



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Just out of curiosity...
How long would it take to get a total of 1000 (Edit: Changing to 10,000 ounces) ounces of milk if everybody willing to share added their totals everyday/time they milk?
It doesn't matter how much or how little you get. Feel free to share milking stories if you wish..and PICTURES! 
This is layed out just like the kidding talley except it's milk, not kids. :haha:
And, it doesn't matter if they are dairy goats or other types (Fiber, meat, etc.) as long as it is goat milk. 

I'll start..

This morning: 35 ounces
Number of does milked: 2

Can't wait to see how long it takes for us GoatSpotters to reach 1000 ounces!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

This morning: 488 ounces
Number of does milked: 6


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Ranger1 said:


> This morning: 488 ounces
> Number of does milked: 6


Wow! That's incredible! What breed?
Looks like I need to edit the original post to see how fast we can get 10,000 ounces. :haha:

Total: 523 ounces


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Ohh! Good idea! I will record the amount from cricket this evening! I am about to start milking Cheerio too, so this will be fun! 2 first fresheners!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

71oz
1 ff milked once a day


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

My Nigerian gave us 27.5oz this AM.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

This morning: 103 ounces
Number of does milked: 3

Total: 724.5 Ounces


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

I get about 120 oz of milk per day from 2 LaManchas.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

I got 32 oz, mostly out of one doe, this am. The others are just getting used to the stand and milking.


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

Nigerian PM,another 20.8oz


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks all! I'm glad you like it! I thought it would be neat to see how much we all get. (thumbup)

I hope you have some fun with those first fresheners @Nigerian dwarf goat! They sure are something, aren't they! :haha:

@HungryFox, @Ranger1, @Nigerian dwarf goat, @bisonviewfarm, @SandyNubians, @KST Goat Farm, @NDinKY, it sounds like you all have some fantastic milkers!

Thank you @SandyNubians for the total. 

We got 33.85 ounces of milk out of our two does this evening. I'm looking into a new type of feed to try and boost their production. I'm hoping it'll work! 

Total: 931.15 ounces! Almost to 1,000! I wonder how long it will take to get to 10,000 ounces..any guesses?


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

We got about 33oz today from 2 goats, though theyre both still feeding kids.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

i get one gallon of milk from my two does daily. One is twice a day milkin and the other once a day. So 128 ounces daily here.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

CaramelKittey said:


> Wow! That's incredible! What breed?
> Looks like I need to edit the original post to see how fast we can get 10,000 ounces. :haha:
> 
> Total: 523 ounces


Alpines.


----------



## NickersNNeighs (Jul 27, 2019)

236 ozs today
3 does (2 FF)
Milked 2x a day
Alpines


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

41 oz today from one doe, milked once! She's a Nubian cross. In the peak of her milk production while she was feeding her kid too, I was getting about 100oz daily from her! Man I miss those days haha. Still more than enough milk for us though!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I say about 9 days. Destiny hasnt even got an udder yet.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Wow! Sounds like you are all getting some great production out of your does! 

This morning: 34.3
Does milked: 2

Total: 1,403.45 ounces! Way over 1,000! (dance)


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

This morning: 68 oz
Does milked: 1 FF
Alpine


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Amount of milk: 40 oz
1 nigi FF
Amount of milk: 1511.45 oz


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

^that is including the FF Alpine in front of me


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Got 22 oz last night (one ND) and 38 oz this am (two ND).


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> ^that is including the FF Alpine in front of me


Thank you!
It is so much easier when other members help with the totals. I'm bad at math. :haha:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

1,571.45 ounces :neat:

*Suggestion* You can add pictures of your goats too if you want.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I think you have to divide this into: breed (mini, standard, etc). Number of times milking per day, if she is a mature doe or young, feeding kids or not , where they are in their lactation. This can vary drastically with all these variables. When does are on DHIR - these are all taken into account, so I'm not sure what all this will tell you. I can tell you that I like to see so many gallons per lactation, or average amount of lactation per day per goat. If mature, I want to see a certain number, usually measured by weight not ounces. I like 8 lbs. minimum on a mature standard dairy doe, depending on what else she has to offer.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

goatblessings said:


> I think you have to divide this into: breed (mini, standard, etc). Number of times milking per day, if she is a mature doe or young, feeding kids or not , where they are in their lactation. This can vary drastically with all these variables. When does are on DHIR - these are all taken into account, so I'm not sure what all this will tell you. I can tell you that I like to see so many gallons per lactation, or average amount of lactation per day per goat. If mature, I want to see a certain number, usually measured by weight not ounces. I like 8 lbs. minimum on a mature standard dairy doe, depending on what else she has to offer.


I agree 100%.
I just thought it would be fun..like the Kidding Talley. 
I was hoping most members would add some information about their goats as well: age, breed, number of kids, number of freshenings, etc. This isn't really for any specific information or research. I was just curious to see how much milk we all get a day, and how much milk that can accumulate too.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

64 oz. + (I only save 2 qt. I usually get a bit more, but the cats get that).
Grade Nubian
3 yr. old FF, milking once a day. 1 month into lactation, and also feeding her 2 kids.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> 64 oz. + (I only save 2 qt. I usually get a bit more, but the cats get that).
> Grade Nubian
> 3 yr. old FF, milking once a day. 1 month into lactation, and also feeding her 2 kids.


Thank you!
Total: 1,635.45 ounces 
Our cat always lurks around too whenever we milk. He has only gotten milk from the goats once, but he is hopeful every time. :haha:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So only 83oo odd to go. Keep it up.


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

Last night: 24.5oz
This AM: 22oz
Averages 5cups a day.

She's a 3F Nigerian about 9 weeks fresh, her single buckling was weaned and sold last week so until last week she was only milked 1x a day.
Comes from solid dairy lines. Girl is thin right now, putting all in the pail. Unfortunately has a lack of great udder attachment, so I'm selling her to a friend as a home milker rather than basing my lines on her.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Oops I forgot yesterday!

Today I got 44oz from my one Nubian cross, milked once.
Her daughter has just been bred by our new Nigerian Dwarf buck, so I'm keen to see how much milk she produces later in the year when she has her kid(s)!


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

128 ounces commercial boer x. Weaned her kids last month and she still has not gotten to a point I can just leave her to dry off. Once a day at this point. Tried waiting longer but her bag was huge and she looked miserable.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How much are we at now?


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Tanya said:


> How much are we at now?


New total is 1,853.95 oz


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

McCarthyFarms said:


> New total is 1,853.95 oz


Thank you!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

I forgot to add my totals in..:haha:

Squeaks, Friday 5/15 evening..11.7. Morning & Evening 5/16..28.1 Morning & Evening 5/17..26.9
ounces. (66.7)
Lucy, Friday 5/15 evening...17.5. Morning & Evening 5/16..34.1. Morning & Evening 5/17..25.7
ounces. (77.3)

Total: 1,997.95 ounces
Almost to 2,000! ​


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Big decline today on Clover ( Yay!) 96oz. The yay is because I have been trying to get her to dry off.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Only 26oz from Pamela today, my Nubian X doe milked once.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

194 oz this morning. (I had to go convert because I record our weight as pounds LOL)

4 year 4F - F1 mini-Nubian (had trips) currently giving about 6-7lbs a day
4 year 3F - Nubian (had trips) currently giving 8lbs a day
3 year 2F - F5 mini-Nubian (in mid-late lactation, kidded with single so not optimal production) giving 5-5.5 lbs a day
22 month FF - Nubian (in mid-late lactation, kidded with single - recently dropped her curve) was giving 6lbs a day and has dropped to about 4lbs now.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

84 oz this morning from my girls. Both FF, a Nigerian (20) and a LaMancha (64). Gerti the Nigy is still nursing her buckling, and Linus the Mancha had her two boys sold recently.


----------



## CecilandNellie (Aug 17, 2014)

CaramelKittey said:


> Just out of curiosity...
> How long would it take to get a total of 1000 (Edit: Changing to 10,000 ounces) ounces of milk if everybody willing to share added their totals everyday/time they milk?
> It doesn't matter how much or how little you get. Feel free to share milking stories if you wish..and PICTURES!
> This is layed out just like the kidding talley except it's milk, not kids. :haha:
> ...


I get about 128 ounces per milking, so 256 per day. Milking 4, two 7 y.o. Saanan crosses and 2 Tog crosses. Making more cheese than we can eat. Cutting in to cheese I made Spring 2016 (most of it is great, some a little dicey).


----------



## ak_sundog (Mar 19, 2013)

Lots easier to think in terms of pounds, or at least quarts & gallons. All ADGA records are in pounds, so anyone on production testing will think in those terms. If your doe gives you a gallon per day (8.6 lbs.) she will give you just under 1000 ounces per week. We get 10,000 ounces (625 pounds) per week from milking 11 does twice daily with an average production of one gallon per day, per doe.


----------



## Stephanie case (Mar 18, 2019)

64 oz one goat with only one teat. She’s an Alpine.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Rose, my 2yr old 2F alpine doe milks 8lbs(128oz) on 2x a day milking or 5lbs(80oz) on 1x a day milking.


----------



## goat (Sep 1, 2011)

Our goats make about 22,500 oz a week.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

30.4 oz from Pamela, my Nubian x milked once today. The last few days she’s dropped production a bit! She is coming into heat though.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

2,828.35
103.6 for the past 4 days out of ND, Squeaks (2 bucklings now weaned. Milked 2x a day.)
166.4 for the past 4 days out of Pygmy/Nubian, Lucy (1 buckling now weaned, Milked 2x a day)
Total: 3,098.35!!! or 193.65lbs


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

That's incredible @ak_sundog and @goat!
@ak_sundog, what breed of goats do you have? They sound like amazing producers!
@goat, how many goats do you have, and what breed are they? Congratulations on the new kid by the way. I saw the picture on the kidding talley.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

28.7 oz from Pamela today! About the same yesterday.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

29oz from Pamela this morning. She choked on her grain a little right as I was about to start milking which scared the heck out of me! She was coughing up half chewed grain and lots of mucous. Freaked me out! Massaged her neck vigorously and she gave one more almighty cough, shook her head and then resumed eating like nothing had happened. Gah!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

McCarthyFarms said:


> 29oz from Pamela this morning. She choked on her grain a little right as I was about to start milking which scared the heck out of me! She was coughing up half chewed grain and lots of mucous. Freaked me out! Massaged her neck vigorously and she gave one more almighty cough, shook her head and then resumed eating like nothing had happened. Gah!


That's scary. I'm glad she is alright now. I wonder what caused her to choke. Goats can be so strange sometimes, can't they?


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

CaramelKittey said:


> That's scary. I'm glad she is alright now. I wonder what caused her to choke. Goats can be so strange sometimes, can't they?


It was definitely scary! I couldn't tell why it happened. I know sometimes horses do a similar thing, so I feed all my horses with a slightly wet-down feed. I wonder if wetting feed slightly would benefit the goats?? She milked totally fine afterwards and is perfectly normal today. Crazy critters for sure!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

34oz from Pam today. Her supply is going back up again! This thread prompted me to begin recording how much I get from her each day where I hadn’t previously kept track. I’m still fairly new to goats, especially dairy goats! It’s interesting for me to see how much her supply fluctuates during her heat.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Forgot to update this for a little while...heh. Tonight I got 54.1oz from Pamela, only milked once per day. Way more than she usually gives!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

McCarthyFarms said:


> Forgot to update this for a little while...heh. Tonight I got 54.1oz from Pamela, only milked once per day. Way more than she usually gives!


Thank you! I need to add in my totals too..and add up the current totals. 
Pamela sounds like an amazing doe! Is she your only goat, and are you keeping any of her kids?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Total: 3,244.15 ounces!!! (202.8lbs)


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you! I need to add in my totals too..and add up the current totals.
> Pamela sounds like an amazing doe! Is she your only goat, and are you keeping any of her kids?


She is a special girl! We have four goats at the moment, but Pamela is currently our only milker. She and her daughter Lacey are Nubian crosses (not sure what the cross is!). Then we have our Australian Miniature wether George, who was our first goat! We also a few weeks ago bought a Nigerian Dwarf buck who has bred both the does and hopefully we will have kids in October. We will probably keep any doe kids and sell any males as wethers for pets. When we first got the girls in November 2019, Pamela did also have a buck kid at foot. We recently butchered him so we may end up doing that again with a male kid...depending on how I feel at the time lol. I'm all for being as sustainable as we can be here and we raise all our own poultry etc...but butchering Arthur was hard for me!!

Another 54oz from Pam today. If she keeps going at this rate I'll have to get back to making cheese!

Total: 3,298.15oz


----------

